# Get it together already!



## BCC (Jun 9, 2004)

Alright, I figure I might as well get a journal going here. Monstar keeps pushing me to do so, and it doesn't seem like too bad of an idea.

 My goal is simple (in theory), it's to not be skinny and not be fat. For a little background, I began lifting weights when I was 14 and a half years old. I'm now 18 going on 19 at the end of this month. I started out around 119 pounds, since then I've been as heavy as 238. I haven't weighed myself recently, but I dieted down like crazy, had problems with depression, ect. I now look to be about 210-215 and 6-8 percent bodyfat. I'm around 5'10.

 Ok, now that I have that out of the way, onto a workout. I'm just getting back into heavier lifting, I didn't push things too much today but will be sure to in the near future. Today's was a leg workout, I alternate each leg workout beginning with hams first one week, and quads first the next week.

*SLDL*
  135x10
  225x10
  315x8
  405x6*     I guess this is the most I've stiff legged I think, but it wasn't too tough.

*Lying db leg curls*
  65x10
  85x6   Calve cramps killing me here.

*HS Seated leg Curl*
  2plates x 8
  3plates x 8
  2plates x 8

*ATF Squats*
  135x10
  225x5
  315x10
  405x3
  225x20  First 10 with my feet totally together, second 10 with slightly wider stance

*Paramount 'hack' squat*
  1 plate x 5
  2 plates x 5

*Single leg extension*
  130x6/6

  Then I did some calve stuff and that was that.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

I look forward to seeing what kind of workouts you do.  Good luck.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2004)

Finally!  

Ouch, looks like some painful ATF squats Chase, keep it up.


----------



## BCC (Jun 10, 2004)

*Premier* - Thanks. I was looking through your journal, I like all the dropsets you've been doing lately. Especially the deads, real cool.

*Monstar* - Yes, I've finally come around. Hopefully those squats will be moving back up to where they were when I was heavier. Soon.

 I did a little delt action today. This is the first time I've gotten back to training them alone. I think I like doing this better.

*Seated BB Military*
  45x20
  135x10
  155x10
  185x6
  155x10

*HS Isolateral Shoulder Press*
  180x8
  200x8
  220x8

*Cybex Machine Laterals*
  170x8
  160x8
  150x8

*Cable laterals one arm at a time*
  30x15/15
  40x12/12

  Nice little workout. I'm looking forward to training delts alone now.

 The attached picture will basically be the starting point for my journal. Hopefully I can pack on another 25-30 pounds before I diet next year.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2004)

those my friend are some serious wheels!   and only 18 going on 19   You are set to become a very serious bb'er.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 10, 2004)

Woot!

 That's some badass SLDL's Chase.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 10, 2004)

Holy f*ck. 

Talk about some serious friggin' legs. Not only your legs but your upper body looks massive in the pic as well Chase. Keep up the hard work. Really hope that you continue updating your journal? Are you currently on cycle?


----------



## BCC (Jun 12, 2004)

*Naturaltan* - Thanks a lot. Hopefully serious bodybuilding is in my future.

*SF* - Thanks man, I just need to get my stiff legs up into the 500s now  Compete with you and Monstar

*Monstar* - Thanks mike. I will continue updating the journal as things go. And yes, I'm about 2 weeks into a cycle now.

  Today I did a little bit of chest.

*Flat BB Press 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (5-1-2 tempo)*
  135x20
  190x5
  230x5
  255x5
  270x5
  230x12

*HS Incline Press*
  2pps x 6
  3pps+25 x 5
  3pps x 8

*Incline DB Flys*
  80x6 dropped to 60x8

  This is my lower volume chest workout of the week.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 12, 2004)

God damn, Ronnie is gonna look tiny next to you in a few years. 

Awesome weights, too.  Lookin forward to following this journal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2004)

Damn BCC, you look fantastic right now! You have some serious potential.


----------



## BCC (Jun 13, 2004)

*Monolith* - Lol thanks man, maybe in 20 years when Ronnie is an old frail bed ridden man I'll go visit and stand next to him and take that picture to make it true 

*JerseyDevil* - Thank you, I think it's just a matter of pulling myself together, which I'm in the process of. 


  I woke up with the itch to do some heavy back work today. So that is what I did.

*Bent over BB Rows*
  135x20
  225x10
  315x8
*375x8!*
  315x12

*HS Unilateral Row*
  2pps x 8
  4pps x 8
  4pps+25 x 10
  4pps+35 x 8
  4pps x 8

*BB Shrugs*
  315x10
  365x15
  315x15

*Cybex unilateral pull down, one arm at a time*
  210x8/8
  190x8/8

  Then a few calve things. Overall I was very pleased.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 13, 2004)

Holy christ, 375x8??


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 14, 2004)

No joke. That's insane.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome workout.  Goddamn...


----------



## HomeYield (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice work as always!  You're still a joto though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Any recent workouts?


----------

